# O Sensei quote?



## ven1911 (Nov 7, 2011)

greetings,

I am looking for the (possible) source and/or wording of a specific "quote" or "saying" one I beleive is Japanese in origin. It refers to hands cutting in lieu of the sword."....it is his hand that cut..."  Something to that effect.  

If anyone has any information I would appreciated it. (I have google it and cannot find it)

Thank you


----------

